
Show HN: Make OS X Great Again – Mac app that fixes the annoying parts of OS X - andreyazimov
https://www.makeosxgreatagain.com/
======
lostgame
// Disable update notifications:

Open System Preferences on your Mac and select “App Store.” Then click
“Install macOS Updates (or “Install OS X Updates” for older software).

// To minimize all open windows in MacOS:

Minimize and Hide All Windows in Mac OS X with Command+Option+H+M.

// To stop iTunes from opening automatically when you connect your iPhone

Open iTunes and then go to Preferences by using keyboard shortcut Command-
comma or by going to iTunes > Preferences. Next, click the Devices tab and
then check the box for Prevent iPods, iPhones, and iPads from syncing
automatically.

// How to Change Your Mac's Default Screenshot Directory

Click Command+N to open a new Finder window.

Click Command+Shift+N to create a new folder, where your screenshots will go.

Type "terminal" and select Terminal.

Ignoring the quotation marks, type "defaults write com.apple.screencapture
location " making sure to enter the space at the end after 'location'.

Click Enter.

// For JPG instead of PNG:

defaults write com.apple.screencapture type jpg;killall SystemUIServer

~~~
balupton
More features you could add:
[https://github.com/balupton/dotfiles/blob/bac55f46f3437b4116...](https://github.com/balupton/dotfiles/blob/bac55f46f3437b4116807bccaed3e7994337ec8a/.scripts/commands/setup-
mac-settings)

~~~
lostgame
You are a dear. Thank you!

------
andreyazimov
Hi HN, I kept being annoyed by OS X things like: repeatedly asking if I want
to update OS X, opening iTunes when I plugged in my iPhone, putting
screenshots only to desktop, saving screenshots as 4mb PNG instead of JPG, I
couldn't minimize all my 26 opened windows in one click, my desktop always
mess of files and I can’t just hide them. So I've made the app that fixes
this. Demo:
[https://www.makeosxgreatagain.com/demo/](https://www.makeosxgreatagain.com/demo/)
What keeps annoying you in OS X? I will try to add it, so we can make it great
again :)

~~~
lostgame
$10 for an app that executes a bunch of terminal commands?

I have half a mind to whip up something like this in Xcode this afternoon and
FOSS it...

It certainly does not have enough features to warrant $10 for me.

Also, is the use of the Trump thing really necessary? :/

~~~
chuchana
Any chances it could support:

    
    
      - killing full screen animations
      - hiding full screen apps like any other (cmd-h)
      - keyboard control for notifications

?

I assume those are a lot less trivial.

~~~
chuchana
I just realized that you can get rid of visible notifications by activating Do
Not Disturb, for which you can set a keyboard shortcut (System Preferences >
Keyboard > Shortcuts > Mission Control), which is all I actually need.

------
dewey
That “Make X great again” tag line was funny for a while but I think that’s in
the past. I’d choose something else.

------
heavymark
Make great again, would imply there was a time that the OS was overall better
than it is today, which is of course rather silly since while there an
incredibly long list of small imrpovements we would all love to see, there is
no previous version of macOS that I imagine that see as being greater and thus
would revert too. But would love to see app like, "Make OS X Even Better. Hard
to imagine an app that could fix all of those things. As anything you defaults
you can change via terminal commands are already available for free on github
like the popular
[https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles](https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles),
unless this app plans to have core functionality versus just running terminal
commands once.

------
bichiliad
> Stop asking for updates

I think Apple has a pretty aggressive policy around encouraging updates, and
I'd imagine it's because having up-to-date software is an annoying necessity.
Those notifications annoy me too, but ignoring them at the cost of missing
security patches seems unideal.

~~~
lostgame
Okay, well, you could disable notifications and manually check...

~~~
bichiliad
Sure, but I don't tend to trust myself enough to remember to do that on top of
everything else I have to. I have to lean pretty heavily on reminders, and I
feel like that's not uncommon.

------
marenkay
IMHO that is way too much asked for a UI around commands you can snatch from
[https://github.com/herrbischoff/awesome-macos-command-
line](https://github.com/herrbischoff/awesome-macos-command-line) via
copy/paste.

------
amaccuish
If anyone has a way to make the red X button actually close an app like
Windows, would be most greatful! Microsoft apps like Outlook tend to work, but
most apps don't, the most annoying being Firefox (if I use the red X to close,
it's still running and won't auto restore my tabs when I click it again). I've
tried RedQuits but doesn't seem to work anymore. :/

~~~
dewey
Why don’t you just use cmd + H to hide it?

~~~
amaccuish
There's CMD + Q, but having the red X work too would be nice :)

~~~
thebaer
Haven't tried it in a while, but there's this: [http://www.carsten-
mielke.com/redquits.html](http://www.carsten-mielke.com/redquits.html)

~~~
amaccuish
Cheers but as I said in OP, doesn't work anymore

------
onyva
I gave up almost two years ago. Keeping iPhone and watch, but I feel I can do
much better on Linux (fedora).

Second the comment about “make x great again”.

------
lostgame
True to my Word, I've written a FOSS application which executes these terminal
commands from a simple GUI.

[https://github.com/nicoleoic/PsyPrefs/](https://github.com/nicoleoic/PsyPrefs/)

It's my first FOSS project! :)

------
Brian_K_White
If you would pay $10 for this, you deserve to pay $10 for this.

~~~
lostgame
FOSS version:

[https://github.com/nicoleoic/PsyPrefs/](https://github.com/nicoleoic/PsyPrefs/)

------
lupinglade
*macOS

------
tenfold
Even priced the same as an Apple product, nice.

